# Base license? ??



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

My card was charged $4 because I am an old fart






Jager Pro said:


> How much was your card charged for?


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like you just paid 4 bucks to apply for the 234 hunt :evil:


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

ausable riverboat said:


> My card was charged $4 because I am an old fart


And that's the price of just the application. Don't worry I'm sure you'll have to buy the base license at some point before you get you're license.


----------



## DancesWithTrout (Mar 3, 2014)

Now that the draws are done and I got my unit, I still can't find an answer to whether there is a deadline for getting your base license and turkey tag. Is there a deadline, or can you purchase at any time prior to season without losing your draw?


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

DancesWithTrout said:


> Now that the draws are done and I got my unit, I still can't find an answer to whether there is a deadline for getting your base license and turkey tag. Is there a deadline, or can you purchase at any time prior to season without losing your draw?




There is no deadline for purchasing a reserved license. You can purchase it anytime up until the last day of your season. (I guess you might be able to purchase it after your season, although I'm not sure why you would. :lol


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

More money is supposed to be available for the DNR to spend on wildlife habitat improvements and non game species this way. I wonder if any of that money will find its way north as in the UP. I know not much of the fishing license money goes back into the UP. I guess that it will be a wait and see thing. I am thinking that it will disappear in Lansing.


----------

